# Roscoff Aire



## witzend (Sep 2, 2022)

Always used  the aire at Route Du Laber when arriving or leaving on Ferry in June there where signs saying it was to be closed as CCP had opened a aire nr by The French where quite aroused by the Sign. Has anyone been recently open or not?


----------



## witzend (Sep 3, 2022)

Obviously not a very popular a stop over with the british but nice views and was free


----------



## Carrerasax (Sep 3, 2022)

We’re going 23/9/22 is it open!??


----------



## tidewatcher (Sep 3, 2022)

Always use the station car park. Station now closed but big car park always has French vans in it an a short walk down to town. Also a loo at the center opposite.


----------



## witzend (Sep 3, 2022)

Carrerasax said:


> We’re going 23/9/22 is it open!??


Thats what I'm trying to find out we where there late June and and the sign said it was closing If no one else I should be there before You so watch this space


----------



## witzend (Sep 3, 2022)

tidewatcher said:


> Always use the station car park. Station now closed but big car park always has French vans in it an a short walk down to town. Also a loo at the center opposite.


We have used that often as well I didn't check but when in Laber aire we where told that was shut to motorhomes as well. As CCP has opened the new air at Camping Perharidy in their agreement  Roscoff has shut both these spots


----------



## tidewatcher (Sep 4, 2022)

If that’s the case Roscoff loses all the “last day of holiday” meals and drinks in town. Need to know before October or it’s Penze for the great lunchtime white van restaurant  but only on weekdays.


----------



## witzend (Sep 4, 2022)

tidewatcher said:


> If that’s the case Roscoff loses all the “last day of holiday” meals and drinks in town. Need to know before October or it’s Penze for the great lunchtime white van restaurant  but only on weekdays.


There's been changes down there as well the large area has now been reserved for buses only 5 dedicated MH space's in the main carpark 2 of which seem to being used as a locals carpark
Have a look at St Thegonnec good shops and restraunts used to be Pizza van thursday nights Also White Van restraunt


----------



## Tonybvi (Sep 4, 2022)

St Pol de Leon is a handy stopover as well but i always worry about the barrier not opening to let me out to catch the ferry, despite the fact that I’ve never had a problem!


----------



## witzend (Sep 4, 2022)

Tonybvi said:


> St Pol de Leon is a handy stopover as well but i always worry about the barrier not opening to let me out to catch the ferry, despite the fact that I’ve never had a problem!


Well we where there for the day but it took 2 hrs in the morning for someone to turn up to sort the bollard out several waiting to leave. Rather than take a chance in the evening we went up to the free aire by the church just to overnight before ferry quiet over night an direct road out to main Morliax to Roscoff road


----------



## Tonybvi (Sep 4, 2022)

There are quite a few aires where an extra button press is required to exit - usually a button to confirm that you wish to exit (ie a green tick, accepter, verifier, etc) - after you have typed in your code, scanned your card or ticket etc. and many folk seem to miss this.
On one aire in France the guy in front of me (a Brit) couldn’t get the barrier to open and actually damaged his van driving between boulders to get out.  Typically there was a fairly well hidden button on the keypad, after you had typed in the exit code, to press to get the barrier to open.  I was out of there while he was still inspecting his damaged van.
So my advice is to spend a minute or so if the barrier doesn’t open immediately to look to see if another press is required somewhere.  I seem to recall that the St Pol aire needed an extra confirmation to exit but I could well be wrong.


----------



## tidewatcher (Sep 5, 2022)

Also the big car park in Cameret has no overnighting now. Camper vans only allowed on the gravel area right by the sports center. You can’t miss it, it’s full of camper vans.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Sep 6, 2022)

The problem with an extra press ( V ) was also happening on the aire de camping car, Carcassonne earlier this year.


----------



## witzend (Sep 6, 2022)

Wooie1958 said:


> The problem with an extra press ( V ) was also happening on the aire de camping car, Carcassonne earlier this year.


Isn't that the campsite


----------



## witzend (Sep 6, 2022)

Roscoff ? put link on but was blocked
Aire has been removed from the Roscoff tourism Site


----------



## witzend (Sep 9, 2022)

Carrerasax said:


> We’re going 23/9/22 is it open!??


No not according to this email I got this morning but still ok in old railway station

We have received your e-mail and inform you that the car park at the ancient train station is allowed for overnight for motorhomes all year round now.

In an other hand, the town hall team decided to close the area at the Laber but there is a new area "Camping car Park" nearby the campsite with different equipments.
If you want more details about that decision, we invite you to contact the town hall by mail secretariat.mairie@roscoff.fr (we transfer as well your request to them).

Our team is available all-year-round and will be happy to help you with any further information.

We hope to welcome you very soon !

Kindest regards,



*The Tourist Information Centre Team*


----------



## witzend (Sep 10, 2022)

Spent the nite in Station Carpark with plenty of company drove to Laber in morning no where as busy as I,d expected for the time of year but several French vans appeared to have spent the nite
No vans at Penze


----------



## alcam (Sep 10, 2022)

witzend said:


> There's been changes down there as well the large area has now been reserved for buses only 5 dedicated MH space's in the main carpark 2 of which seem to being used as a locals carpark
> Have a look at St Thegonnec good shops and restraunts used to be Pizza van thursday nights Also White Van restraunt


St Thegonnec is a great stopover place .
Logis hotel there . All their restaurants are a good standard some exceptional


----------

